# Logo in Illu



## dartox (8. Januar 2005)

Hi!

Ich hab mir ein Logo in PS gemacht. Dass Problem ist jetzt nur dass ich es nicht vergrößern kann, ohne dass es Pixelig wirkt.

Nun möchte ich in Illu dass Logo nochmal machen, aber bevor ich mir die Arbeit noch einmal antue, möchte ich zuerst fragen, ob es möglich ist dass schon vorhandene Logo in Illu zu öffnen, und Illu tut es dann "vervektorisieren"?

Es ist nur ein Schwarzes Zeichen, auf weißen Hintergrund.

Danke im Voraus.

MfG dartox


----------



## monkeydisco (8. Januar 2005)

Wenn du es in Photoshop erstellt hast, wandele es direkt dort in eine ai Datei um.
Areitspfad erstellen, Pfad speichern, Pfad exportieren und dann im Vektorprogramm öffnen.
Gutes gelingen


----------



## dartox (8. Januar 2005)

Naja, ich hab's neu gemacht in Illu, aber trotzdem Danke für deine Hilfe.

MfG dartox


----------

